# whats a good engine to put in a 89 240sx



## goj_cloud (May 21, 2006)

hi i wanna mod my 240sx and i was wondering what some good engines are for it


----------



## slammed91-240 (Jun 4, 2005)

its your car, your creation, no one can really tell you what a good engine is


----------



## ZooYork (Jun 23, 2004)

depens on how big yer pocket is.

http://www.japanmotorimport.com/

go look. read write ups and reviews. 

if ure creative you could do something unique. 

perhaps the ol 3liter disel datsun?


----------



## SHpaintball (Jan 30, 2006)

lol man to each his own me personally i like the good ol kA


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

I'm def. a fan of a SOHC KA-T...always fantastic....and fun

but as stated above...your car...your choice. Just remember, what one person says is what one person thinks. Some people worship the SR (not myself), and some people worship the KA (myself). Of course....we all love the RB... just read up and make the decision....

p.s....welcome to the 240 realm.


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

And then there are the odd people like me that love the ca18det... However I also like the rb25det, and sr20det redtop.


----------



## 93_240_ka (Oct 26, 2005)

Yes, you'll read alot about ka vs sr arguments, but we always agree about rb's. We all know they rule.


----------



## SHpaintball (Jan 30, 2006)

i dont player hate i love all the nissan engines....man if i could i would get one of each....it just depends on what your are going for


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

^^truth be told. If it's a nissan motor, I'm happy with it. I won't knock the SR as a bad motor, I just personally choose the KA.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Id say get the CA18DET. If I had an earlier version of my S13, id put that in my car. But then again im a fan of iron blocks 

-->








TOP HAT PERFORMANCE S14 w/ their KA24DET crate engine


----------



## sr20s13rhd (May 25, 2006)

If you can find one, the RB-30 is a torque monster!!! But I like the SR-20 and have plans for a stroked version for my car. 2.0l to 2.2l. To each his own. Have fun with your creation.


----------



## BlackMage (May 3, 2006)

If I were to do it all over I think I might have done KA-T but I'm also rather happy with my SR20 in my '89.


----------



## 91RMKS13 (Jan 22, 2005)

I say stick with a KA, but I love the dual cam more.


----------

